# More ... > Exchange and mart >  international on to smiths

## bmair

hi ... is it possible to put an international super onto a smith brood chamber... just for about 2 weeks and then i'll have the rest of my smith sections back ?

----------


## gavin

I can't remember!  Smiths are narrower so there is a risk of a space along the narrow edge - which, if you are desperate you could seal with tape perhaps.

The other thing is that Nationals are usually bottom bee space and Smiths usually top space, so there will be a big gap between the frames which the bees may try to fill with brace comb.

PS  Welcome to the forum.

----------

